# Clipping scores



## samb1303 (Aug 10, 2015)

We are new to raising Boer goats, and have a few questions. (Well many, but only a few today) 

My girls are set to show on Tuesday of this week. We clipped last Sunday, and they did great! On Thursday we noticed a sore on the rear end right next to the top of the tail, of the weather. I have cleaned with iodine and used the pink wound dressing (per the vet over the phone) It is beginning to scab over, but I want some feedback on what it could be. I have heard about scabs after clipping but it's it common? Will this cause him not to pass the inspection for the fair? We don't want to infect any other goats if it is something more serious, but my daughters have worked so hard I hate for them not to get to show him. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say without seeing it.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Watch how much iodine you use because it could cause a burn type reaction and be opposite what you are trying to do. Keep it clean. Do you have pics?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd try using some Nu-stock, good for skin issues, and won't burn or irritate the skin.


----------

